# Spare lamp cover for 4 year old KonTiki



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Last week the shade of one of the two dome ceiling light shades fell off in my Kontiki 610 - bumpy roads.

My local dealer (who is usually excellent) tells me that they are no longer available.

The cover is approx 25cm diameter, white opalescent plastic, normally held up by 4 plastic pins.

Disappointing that after only 4 years Swift don't have spares.

Has anyone any idea of where I might get a spare, or even where I might get a new ceiling light ??


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sapporo light shade , Swift Part No. 9815496 Est. lead time 14 days.
Give the above details to your dealer to order the lamp shade 

Mark


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Try here.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You could try CAKTanks or Marcle Leisure


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks folks. Again shows just how good this Forum is!

I now have a complete lamp again. :lol:


----------

